# New GenieGo Version 2 On The Way



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey, saw in a recent DIRECTV Tech. training video a new GenieGo version 2 is coming soon. Specs. are said to be the same as the first generation GG, but in addition to it's lone ethernet connection GG2 will be MoCA enabled for a coax network hookup option as well.

In fact on all SWiM installs, coax with be the preferred hookup by the Techs for it.

It also will have only one operation and status indicator with more colors than the three of the original GG has with only blue, amber, and off for no color.

And the GG2 It will use the EPS10 power adapter as on the H25 receiver instead of the current 12v used by the GG1.

Here are some screen shots;

































Pretty cool, for more flexibility in hookup I guess ...


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

So...can I sell you some of that Life Shield they were pimping?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Interesting it's larger than the previous generation box. Trend is to get smaller. I guess it's the add'l MoCA circuitry.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmmm...a new version just to make installers jobs easier. Sure why not? But really how hard is it just to plug it in a router?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Directv has always tried to keep traffic off a customers router. It makes troubleshooting easier.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Same engine?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm surprised they didn't put a coax pass thru on it.

I think eventually it'll be built into the Genie receivers.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Same engine?


That's what the video said;

Same specifications and activation procedure as GG1, just MoCA enabled and with new single indicator light and colors to signify operational status.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I wish it'd be wireless.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Likely needed for the additional heat created by the DECA adapter.

Don "all things being equal for me the plain Ethernet connection version would be just fine. no need to wait apparently" Bolton


Steve said:


> Interesting it's larger than the previous generation box. Trend is to get smaller. I guess it's the add'l MoCA circuitry.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh yea, forgot to add;

The GG2 It will use the EPS10 power adapter as on the H25 receiver instead of the current 12v used by the GG1.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

If it indeed has the same performance specs, it will be just a disappointing re-design.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> I wish it'd be wireless.


Why wouldn't it be wireless, if it's connected to the DECA Cloud and that's connected wireless. Hmm?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

It will be interesting to see if anyone with a current model, has any reason to upgrade.

When the HR34 came out, the 5 tuners made it worthwhile to get it, even though it was much larger than the HR24.
Is the larger GenieGo box worth it? Time will tell.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

I'd upgrade if:

All I had to do was re-attach my external USB drive that I currently have attached to my GenieGO to the new model, thus preserving all the content I already had recorded (i.e., plug-and-play with no loss of data and settings);
Multi-threading capabilities were added such that the device can prepare and download to the client app without any degradation in performance. Presently, when I am both preparing and downloading to my client, the download performance drops significantly.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

nuspieds said:


> I'd upgrade if:
> 
> All I had to do was re-attach my external USB drive that I currently have attached to my GenieGO to the new model, thus preserving all the content I already had recorded (i.e., plug-and-play with no loss of data and settings);
> Multi-threading capabilities were added such that the device can prepare and download to the client app without any degradation in performance. Presently, when I am both preparing and downloading to my client, the download performance drops significantly.


Would you pay for this device? if so how much?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Would you pay for this device? if so how much?


I'd pay $100 again if the upgrade also came with higher picture quality and better streaming bitrates for OOH.

It's not like these are mind-numbing, expensive upgrades. We're talking about things that D* could likely do to the current model with software upgrades.

I'm not sure if the current processor could handle higher quality streams and transcodes, but that's not the expensive upgrade that it used to be.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd up for a new one if it did OoH downloads and higher res. transcodes.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes, for sure I'd pay.

I don't have a set amount in mind, but as long as I could afford it, I'd get it. The features I want are that important to me.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I'd up for a new one if it did OoH downloads [...]


OOH downloads should be do-able with the original GG as well. Same with transcoding OTA, one of my wishes. Hopefully we'll see both in a future firmware upgrade.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

nuspieds said:


> Yes, for sure I'd pay.
> 
> I don't have a set amount in mind, but as long as I could afford it, I'd get it. The features I want are that important to me.


From the OP, same capability as first model. Adds a coax connection and is a larger box. And a larger power supply.
Why would you pay for it if you already had a current working model on your system?

Not challenging, wondering.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

No, not for the same capabilities...see my original post where I list the minimum two conditions that must be met in order for me to upgrade.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I would like to see it able to transcode more at once like the Tivo Stream,.. Otherwise I like mine


----------



## bubbaray21 (Jan 18, 2014)

sigma1914 said:


> I wish it'd be wireless.


 I have the wireless Genie mini and it is great. It is in a room that had no prewire, but the best thing is I have used it in my garage and out on the patio. Plug and play once synched to the bridge. Had issues with the original box and tech came out and replaced it. Everything is fine now. It is a dream come true.

I don't know how many wireless minis can be hooked to one bridge, but if there is multi box capabilities, you will need just one Genie and move the minis around as you need them. The box loads very quickly and you'll be watching everything in a matter of a minute or so.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bubbaray21 said:


> I have the wireless Genie mini and it is great. It is in a room that had no prewire, but the best thing is I have used it in my garage and out on the patio. Plug and play once synched to the bridge. Had issues with the original box and tech came out and replaced it. Everything is fine now. It is a dream come true.
> 
> I don't know how many wireless minis can be hooked to one bridge, but if there is multi box capabilities, you will need just one Genie and move the minis around as you need them. The box loads very quickly and you'll be watching everything in a matter of a minute or so.


Good to hear, but it really has little to do with GenieGo!


----------

